# pilot requirments



## mrsfree1 (15 Jul 2007)

hey

i was wondering if any one could give me a better more detailed awnser then i have gotten so far on the military requirments physically for pilots. i was specifically wondering about height/body size type of requirments taht may prevent a person from flying military aircraft. i have a smaller build and at most im 5'1 in height. it would be nice to know if/what i can and cant fly or who to talk to to get these awnsers before i commit to anything. i have been told various things from various people and nothing is similar, id like to finally know for sure


----------



## ark (15 Jul 2007)

mrsfree1 said:
			
		

> hey
> 
> i was wondering if any one could give me a better more detailed awnser then i have gotten so far on the military requirments physically for pilots. i was specifically wondering about height/body size type of requirments taht may prevent a person from flying military aircraft. i have a smaller build and at most im 5'1 in height. it would be nice to know if/what i can and cant fly or who to talk to to get these awnsers before i commit to anything. i have been told various things from various people and nothing is similar, id like to finally know for sure



According to the Flight Surgeon's Guidelines, the minimum height standard for pilot applicants is 157cm. Can the rule be bent? I do not know.

http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/glfs_e.html

The only official way to find out is if you apply.

Good luck


----------



## scoutfinch (15 Jul 2007)

Just a few hints:

(1) "I" is alway capitalized.

(2)  The Search function works well.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jul 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Just a few hints:
> 
> (1) "I" is alway capitalized.
> 
> (2)  The Search function works well.



On that Note!.................................LOCKED!


----------

